# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Фаерволл

## titovoz

Кто каким фаерволом пользуется, и какой лучший?

----------


## SMARTER

Почитай пока *мой топик*. А будут вопросы, задавай прям сюда, не стесняйся.
П.С. У мну стоит Agnitum Outpost Firewall. Пытался поставить Comodo, но он уж больно мне неудобен показался.

----------


## z01d

GhostWall FireWall

----------

